# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  دانلود نرم افزار JetBrains IntelliJ IDEA برای مک

## h_noble

اگر می خواهید در کد نویسی تحت جاوا یکی از قدرتمند ترین برنامه نویسان و همچنین سرعت بالایی در کد نویسی داشته باشید میتوانید از برنامه JetBrains IntelliJ IDEA يكي از هوشمندترين مترجم ها و محيط هاي توليد نرم افزار (IDE) ويژه زبان جاوا است. که از HTML،XHTML،XML،XSL،CSS، Ruby،javascript و همچنین مدرن ترين فناوري ها و چارچوب هاي مهم مانند Spring و Hibernate پشتیبانی میکند. همچنین پشتیبانی از ساختارهای Rails و GWT با ارائه یک محیط خوب با رابط کاربری آسان به شما در برنامه نویسی کمک میکند. به کمک این نرم افزار و دارا بودن کامپایلرهای متعدد و ابزارهای ویرایشی قدرتمند قادرید برنامه های تحت جاوا را در کمترین زمان کدنویسی کنید.قابلیت های کلیدی نرم افزار

 JetBrains IntelliJ IDEA

– پشتیبانی از HTML،XHTML،XML،XSL،CSS،Ruby و javascript
– پشتیبانی از ۳۰۰ پلاگین و  API
– قابلیت تجزیه و تحلیل کدها و رفع اشتباهات بصورت خودکار
– دارای JPDA debugger با رابط کاربری بصری و آسان
– قابلیت پشتيباني از Application Server‌ هايي مانند Tomcat ،GlassFish ،JBoss ،Weblogic ،WebSphere ،Geronimo ،Resin
– و …اما وجه تمایز IntelliJ IDEA نسبت به سایر نرم افزارهای تولید برنامه به زبان جاوا در چیست؟


جاوا (Java) یک زبان برنامه‌نویسی شئ‌گراست که برای اولین بار توسط جیمز گاسلینگ در شرکت سان مایکروسیستمز ایجاد شد و در سال ۱۹۹۵ به عنوان بخشی از سکوی جاوا منتشر شد. زبان جاوا شبیه به ++C است اما مدل شیءگرایی آسان‌تری دارد و از قابلیت‌های سطح پایین کمتری پشتیبانی می‌کند.

یکی از قابلیت‌های اصلی جاوا این است که مدیریت حافظه را به طور خودکار انجام می‌دهد. ضریب اطمینان عملکرد برنامه‌های نوشته‌شده به این زبان بالا است و وابسته به سیستم‌عامل خاصی نیست، به عبارت دیگر می‌توان آن را روی هر رایانه با هر نوع سیستم‌عاملی اجرا کرد. برنامه‌های جاوا به صورت کدهای بیتی همگردانی (کامپایل) می‌شوند. که مانند کد ماشین هستند و به ویژه وابسته به سیستم‌عامل خاصی نیستند.
IDEA IntelliJ نرم افزاری قابل اعتماد برای تولید نرم افزار (IDE) ویژه زبان جاوا است که از HTML / XHTML, XML / XSL, CSS, Ruby, و javascript و همچنین مدرن ترین فناوری‌ها و چارچوب‌های مهم مانند Spring و Hibernate پشتیبانی می کند. درحقیقت IDEA IntelliJ بر روی بهره وری و کارایی توسعه دهندگان تمرکز کرده است و مجموعه ی کاملی از ابزارها را فراهم کرده است و با مدرن ترین فن آوری ها و چارچوب ها از جمله جاوا، اسکالا، Groovy و دیگر زبان های برنامه نویسی یکپارچه شده است. این نرم افزار دارای یک رابط کاربری بسیار آسان و کاربرپسند است و از ساختارهای Rails و GWT نیز پشتیبانی می کند.
این نرم افزار دارای کامپایلرهای متعدد و ابزارهای ویرایشی قدرتمندی است و با استفاده از آن می توانید برنامه‌های تحت جاوا را در کمترین زمان کدنویسی کنید. از آن جایی که این نرم افزار به عنوان محیط توسعه جاوا توسعه یافته است، پشتیبانی از وب، شرکت ها و چارچوب های موبایل و کد کمکی را برای تمام زبان ها و چارچوب های پشتیبانی شده، فراهم می کند. IDEA IntelliJ یکی از هوشمندترین مترجم‌ها و محیط‌ های تولید نرم افزار ویژه زبان جاوا می باشد.*مشخصات*

شرکت سازنده: JetBrains
قیمت: ۱۹۹ دلار آمریکا (صرفاً جهت اطلاع)
تاریخ انتشار: ۲۰:۳۷ – ۱۳۹۷/۸/۲۴ | ۲۰۱۸٫۱۱٫۱۵




*راهنمای نصب*

پس از دانلود نرم افزار و نصب آن، در قسمت فعال سازی در مشخصات Activation Code کد ارائه شده در فایل همراه نرم افزار را وارد نمایید.
*سیستم مورد نیاز*

Mac OS X 10.8 or higher
۱ GB RAM minimum, 2 GB RAM recommended
۳۰۰ MB hard disk space + at least 1 GB for caches
۱۰۲۴×۷۶۸ minimum screen resolution

لینک دانلود مستفیم

----------

